# Any plants that work with 30WPG?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Spoke with someone that built a 4 x 42W CFL light for a 5.5gal tank. He had some spare high power CFL's from gardening and rigged up a light for the tank and while talking to him and him reading up on some plants the question came up if there are any high light easy plants and being one that uses low-mid lights for my plants I did not know anything on that and said I'd ask on a forum for him.

Right now he's working on making a fuzzy tank for shrimps and I'm sure with that lighting the fuzz won't take long to come.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Spoke with someone that built a 4 x 42W CFL light for a 5.5gal tank. He had some spare high power CFL's from gardening and rigged up a light for the tank and while talking to him and him reading up on some plants the question came up if there are any high light easy plants and being one that uses low-mid lights for my plants I did not know anything on that and said I'd ask on a forum for him.
> 
> Right now he's working on making a fuzzy tank for shrimps and I'm sure with that lighting the fuzz won't take long to come.


If he's for real, then the only thing he can expect to grow in his tank is algae, and it will grow very well for him. There's no way you could keep up with CO2 and fertilizers with that much light over a small tank like that. If he doesn't plan on keeping any fish, then maybe since you can add as much CO2 and fertilizer as you want and not worry about it being at lethal levels for fish, etc.

Harry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

He will soon realize that there are limits to how much light is feasible for aquariums.

He will easily get lots of "fuzz" for his efforts.


----------



## notarookie (Jul 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> He will soon realize that there are limits to how much light is feasible for aquariums.
> 
> He will easily get lots of "fuzz" for his efforts.


and green water will be a problem too.

rick


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Just a thought, but maybe cover the surface of the tank with floating plants and have some plants growing out above water? 

What I'm thinking is use the surface cover to block a lot of the light to prevent algae, and just keep some fish or something that will appreciate all the cover.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

He could try and grow some marijuana! that is mighty powerful light..
sheesh.


----------

